# The hook punch in JKD



## Mush (Mar 23, 2005)

Just interested in people's deliveries of this punch within JKD. Now while training on the bag I don't tend to use the traditional boxing hook- which seems to be the L shape elbow which is delivered parallel to the floor across the front your face, thumb facing you(if thats giving you the right mental picture) I tend to favour a more compact punch which is not too disimilar to my straight lead. I keep the vertical fist on impact with a snap and recoil but it arcs slightly outwards instead of travelling in a straight line like the straight lead. I'm a little unsure of results on a real face as I've not delivered it yet on anybody without gloves. I'm just wondering about the stability of my wrist on contact. It feel fine on the bag (without gloves) but the contours are not like a face. Sometimes when contact is made I have a slight bend inwards at the wrist. However, would the traditional boxing hook provide more stability on impact as the fist is aligned with the forearm much like it is when you deliver a straight lead with the vertical punch???? Any thoughts. I'm probably worrying about nothing eh!!


----------



## Baoquan (Mar 23, 2005)

Mush said:
			
		

> Just interested in people's deliveries of this punch within JKD. Now while training on the bag I don't tend to use the traditional boxing hook- which seems to be the L shape elbow which is delivered parallel to the floor across the front your face, thumb facing you(if thats giving you the right mental picture) I tend to favour a more compact punch which is not too disimilar to my straight lead. I keep the vertical fist on impact with a snap and recoil but it arcs slightly outwards instead of travelling in a straight line like the straight lead. I'm a little unsure of results on a real face as I've not delivered it yet on anybody without gloves. I'm just wondering about the stability of my wrist on contact. It feel fine on the bag (without gloves) but the contours are not like a face. Sometimes when contact is made I have a slight bend inwards at the wrist. However, would the traditional boxing hook provide more stability on impact as the fist is aligned with the forearm much like it is when you deliver a straight lead with the vertical punch???? Any thoughts. I'm probably worrying about nothing eh!!




Sounds like the "Lead Hook" as described in the Tao of JKD. I like it, its sweet, and it works well if you get the timing right.


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey guys,when actually hitting someone in the face without gloves you should always use the vertical fist.youre covering more target area and the boxing hook with the thumb facing you will almost always break your pinky on someones jaw.In JKD the straight and hook shot should be delivered with yhe vertical fist, Barry   www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Nanalo74 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sifu Barry Cuda said:
			
		

> Hey guys,when actually hitting someone in the face without gloves you should always use the vertical fist.youre covering more target area and the boxing hook with the thumb facing you will almost always break your pinky on someones jaw.In JKD the straight and hook shot should be delivered with yhe vertical fist, Barry www.combatartsusa.com


Remember that boxers train and fight with all kinds of protection on their hands, i.e. tape and gloves. Most boxers that I know break their hands when in a street fight because they throw their punches the same way they would if they were in the ring. (Mike Tyson shattered his hand on Mitch Green's eye outside a nightclub years ago.) 

There is a huge difference between training for sport and training for the street.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## achilles (Mar 24, 2005)

I like and use that hook, I believe its called a forward hook in The Tao of Jeet Kune Do.  One thing I like about it in particular is that it can be used with a push shuffle, so you can actually lead with it from a distance rather than having to wade through punches to secure the right distance and then throw your punch.  Some other issues that I would consider would be popping the elbow up before impact (for snap) and landing with the lead foot pivot without rolling your ankle.  If you remove the pivot due to instability, this may take some of the power away which may not be too big a problem if you are using it more as an entering technique.  However, I always prefer an entry capable of inflicting damage/pain when possible.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 24, 2005)

I just hook, either an in-close and tight hook or a more direct hook that slightly go's around my opponents arms. Basic boxing as did Leo Fong. Leo Fong was a boxer before training under Bruce and always fought from a left lead even though Bruce wanted him to train in a right lead. Leo told him that he was building from his boxing foundation and Bruce "went with it."


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey guys,believe it or not there are plenty of JKD guys including myself that fight from a left lead.The right lead usually works for people that come into JKD without any other training.When I trained with Larry Hartsell many years ago he said not to worry about having to switch to a right lead to be JKD.If a person has boxing backround like so many of us do, not to worry it all works out anyway.The funny thing is when I put a weapon in my right hand, right lead is the most natural yhing in the world.Empty hand I rvert back to the boxers left lead. Barry   www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 25, 2005)

I train and fight both ways. With a stick or knife, right lead is more natual but I still go both ways. I start my students in a right lead for interceting purposes but drill them both ways.

We don't know where our feet will be in a fight. So it is natural to go both ways.


----------



## Mush (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't know if it's the artistic licence in his (Bruce Lee) films and it looks more dramatic but his hooks in the films look like they rake across the face. Now I'm sure this is probably for dramatic effect but I was wondering if there was any substance in what is on film at all. I was talking to my instructor about punches in general and he was talking about a punch using the edge of the joints on your fingers which delivers like a hook and rakes across the face. (Instead of a clenched fist- just finger joints bent so your hand kind of looks like a paw). Anyone got any input on either of these points???


----------



## JPR (Mar 29, 2005)

There are several different hooks so a rake across the face fits into this category.  Others can be the vertical fist, horizontal fist, slapping or pawing strike as well.



   JPR


----------

